# How many 4.2L were offered in the manual???



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I may be in the marked soon for an Allroad and I dont want the problems of the 2.7T engine so I will be wanting a 2004 4.2 manual and cannot seem to find any. How rare are they?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_I may be in the marked soon for an Allroad and I dont want the problems of the 2.7T engine so I will be wanting a 2004 4.2 manual and cannot seem to find any. How rare are they?

well...
A) what "problems" exactly are you talking about with the 2.7t?
and
B) i don't think they made the 4.2L with a manual


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (Passatboy101)*

Nope, never made a 4.2 with a manual transmission, I have a 2005 V8 automatic.
Linder


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (Passatboy101)*

I would have preferred the manual but I am getting a '05 2.7t this weekend. I have been researching these for months and believe the 2.7t to be reliable. I think the caveat is that the turbo system has be be serviced properly...and I am not saying I know just what that entails. I hope I am not wrong...but I think I know Audi;s well enough by now, this will be my 4th, presently owning a pair of '91 quattros one with the 20v turbo which will stay in my stable a long while yet.
Is there 4.2 w/manual? I think not, but you could check on the Audiworld webste, they have a section on all model year configurations.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (gbssvcs)*

I jsut heard that there are expensive problems with the 2.7T. I was looking to the 4.2 b/c i have driven my Passat which is the 20v 1.8T and I hate the turbo lag and was wanting something with more of a push off the line, instead of fluctuating the petal to keep it comfortable.


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (Passatboy101)*

There are no 4.2 with Manual in NA


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (iwantanaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantanaudi* »_There are no 4.2 with Manual in NA


correct. well, not from the factory at lease, i'm sure someone has done a retrofit.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (bhb399mm)*

I recently bought my 2004 2.7t allroad and yes the Turbo lag is there but boy when those babies spool up and start to push you'll pretty much regain any distance lost of the line. It's kinda like riding the roller coaster with the initial wait going uphill and then WHOOOOSH away you go!!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (Passatboy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatboy101* »_I jsut heard that there are expensive problems with the 2.7T. I was looking to the 4.2 b/c i have driven my Passat which is the 20v 1.8T and I hate the turbo lag and was wanting something with more of a push off the line, instead of fluctuating the petal to keep it comfortable.

i don't think the 2.7t is any worse with reliability than the 1.8T. I've had exactly ZERO problems and i'm approaching 60k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
as far as turbo lag, well there is some, but i've also owned the 1.8T's and the 2.7t has nowhere NEAR the lag that the 1.8Ts have. Test drive a 2.7t, i think you'll be fine.


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i don't think the 2.7t is any worse with reliability than the 1.8T. I've had exactly ZERO problems and i'm approaching 60k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
as far as turbo lag, well there is some, but i've also owned the 1.8T's and the 2.7t has nowhere NEAR the lag that the 1.8Ts have. Test drive a 2.7t, i think you'll be fine.









That would make sense since it is a biturbo. I have 130k on my Passat and only have a burnt out turbo as of 5k miles ago. So if it has less problems then I will take your word. 
Thanks, guys


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (Passatboy101)*

many of the reliability issues that have been noted on the 2.7t stemmed from the 2.7T B5 S4 ... in that chassis there was very little "cooling" room for the turbos, so they often overheated. There is more room in the 2.7T C5 A6/allroad from my understanding, so overhearing turbos is not as much fo an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: How many 4.2L were offered in the manual??? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_many of the reliability issues that have been noted on the 2.7t stemmed from the 2.7T B5 S4 ... in that chassis there was very little "cooling" room for the turbos, so they often overheated. There is more room in the 2.7T C5 A6/allroad from my understanding, so overhearing turbos is not as much fo an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
Keep in mind that the allroads used the same engine several years after it first appeared in the S4.... so any issues had been ironed out before then. I think it had to do with pinched/worn oil lines, no? This was remedied for the 2001 models halfway through the year IIRC, and further bolstered by the fact that the allroad presents a larger bay and chassis to work with.
you'll be fine. Good luck with the search, let us know what happens


----------

